# Actual build flags for Mesa (and drivers)

## azp

Hi guys and gals

I was wondering which flags the Mesa stack is actually built with. Are the non-default (and patent encumbered) flags like S3TC and floating point textures enabled? What about --enable-r600-llvm and --enable-opencl, etc?

----------

## anb.clarke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-927736-highlight-.html

contributors here might know...

----------

## DaggyStyle

well equery u mesa is helpfull...

also, s3tc is usually achived bhy installing the packge along side it.

----------

## azp

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> well equery u mesa is helpfull...
> 
> also, s3tc is usually achived bhy installing the packge along side it.

 

That's true, the S3TC-package should solve that issue. I don't know about the other things though.

----------

## azp

I was just happy to find this in my portage/elog/summary.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 178 >>> Messages generated by process 26298 on 2012-07-01 22:48:57 CEST for package media-libs/mesa-8.0.3:
> 
> LOG: postinst
> 
> USE="bindist" was not set. Potentially patent encumbered code was
> ...

 

so I guess my settings has automatically enabled the "patent-encumbered" code.

----------

